# 29.5 Terminators @ HLORP New Years day



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

My buddy on his Grizz 










We let the wives have some fun..










Cleaning off in Lake High Lifter









It's a great park!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!!! sounded like the grizz was strugglin a little...


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!!!! sounded like the grizz was strugglin a little...


Yeah I noticed the same thing. Guess thats what you get for owning a one lunger. :nutkick:


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

It does kinda sound like it's struggling but it's not. That's just the big gun exhaust giving the illusion. The Grizz turned them fine all day in some gooey mud. We need some rain down here!


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

I do need to put my red secondary in the Brute. The green was OK for the Zillas but not the Terminators.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well looks like they handle the mud pretty well either way!! :rockn:


----------



## CWILLIAMS29 (May 15, 2009)

They do. Just blip the throttle and they clean right off.


----------

